# Why does my dog sit in the rain? & Dog sleep??



## DustinRindal

So we have a 24'x24' dog kennel and half of it is covered with the dogs "dogloo" under cover. But the dog just sits out in the rain. I dont get it. She just gets soaking wet! Any idea why? Also on a side note I have noticed latley that she has green goup (sleep maybe)? Is that normal? I know that its a stupid question but thanks for looking.

Dustin


----------



## jake

I have no supported idea about why my dog and others sit in rain and lie down in snow.In my opinion probably a dry skin issue (if you ever had dry skin -water especially COOL water feels GOOD.I am sure some more informed than I can reply -but in my experience itchy pups LOVE to lie down in snow and sit in rain.


----------



## doggiedad

why don't you bring your dog in the house or somewhere dry when it rains???? ok, now your dog is out of the rain. how about taking her to a Vet to have the green goup checked out!!!!


> Originally Posted By: Konas-dadSo we have a 24'x24' dog kennel and half of it is covered with the dogs "dogloo" under cover. But the dog just sits out in the rain. I dont get it. She just gets soaking wet! Any idea why? Also on a side note I have noticed latley that she has green goup (sleep maybe)? Is that normal? I know that its a stupid question but thanks for looking.
> 
> Dustin


----------



## DustinRindal

*Re: Why does my dog sit in the rain? & Dog sleep??*

It is dry...under the canopy. The canopy is 12x12, I would like to think that it is adequate enough. AND, I have no problem going to the vet, but, say its just sleep and I wasted $200.00.


----------



## Barb E

Dante had eye boogers while on Nutro - changed his food and they went away.


----------



## marylou

I am not a vet (or a doctor) but if the goup in the eye is green, that would concern me enough to bring her into a vet. She might have an eye infection ~


----------



## Dee Phillips

Goop shouldnt be green, try regular eye wash and it maybe be just pollen. Cant help with rain as I have 2 that do it and one who will pound on door not to get feet wet, go fiqure HA


----------



## onyx'girl

Kacie & Onyx caught the "green goup" from foster Hawkeye. All the SPCA dogs have it and it just keeps goin round. I spent alot of $$ (a small bottle of tobramycin-eye drops alone was $16, it lasted like 4 days between 3 dogs)to treat my dogs and Kacie still gets crust in the am. I wold take your dog to the vet for a check-up. Green usually means infection. My dogs love the rain&snow everything but heat and lightning storms...


----------



## doggiedad

*Re: Why does my dog sit in the rain? & Dog sleep??*

you haven't wasted anything by providing good health for you're dog. does the canopy keep the ground dry? is there some flooring or is the canopy over grass or cement? if your dog is sitting in the rain bring her/him somewhere where it's dry. why is your dog out in the cold weather with no heat???? you said the goup in the eye is green, that doesn't sound good or healthy. stop being cheap and take your dog to the Vet.


> Originally Posted By: Konas-dadIt is dry...under the canopy. The canopy is 12x12, I would like to think that it is adequate enough. AND, I have no problem going to the vet, but, say its just sleep and I wasted $200.00.


----------



## DustinRindal

doggiedad,

I dont think the title of my post said "20 questions that have nothing to do with my ORIGINAL questions" I dont even want to answer your questions 1 by 1. I do want to say something though. I joined this website to meet new people and discuss topics about GSD's, not to get grilled about how I treat MY dogs. I see alot of people assuming that one is doing horrible things to their dogs. ie.. " why is your dog out in the cold weather with no heat???? " Who said there is no heat? Who said it was cold? Stop assuming things and dont answer to my post if you dont have something relevant to the question to say. Honestly, the dogs were fine before I joined this site and Im sure they will be fine after I leave.

Good Day sir,

Dustin


----------



## bethd

When my dog gets eye goup, itchy skin, and smell, it's time to worm him. I call my breeder and they send out a wormer (goes by weight of dog). They recommend worming throughout the year. After he's wormed, no eye goup, smell or itchy skin.

Also, dogs were created to be outside, (we just like them inside w/us on the couch LOL) so maybe it just feels good?? They're coats are pretty waterproof. As long as they're not neglected, it should be okay.

Don't go! Keep posting!


----------



## Chicagocanine

IMO green goop means time for a vet visit. When my dog has had green eye goop it was always an eye infection. She had allergies and would periodically get infections. A few times the vet did an eye stain to check for corneal scratches/ulcers as well.


----------



## zoe

hi doggie dad- im quite shocked as to the abuse you have received fromk your post, i did type in google 'why does my dog lie in the rain' male german shepherd aged around 10 years and he is an outside dog, has a kennel and over over, it has hay inside for warmth, and even a window, prob like a mini dog bungalow really BUT he still just sits out in the rain and being in UK it rains a lot.... just waondering if anyone could spread some light on this behaviour? without criticising how people care for their animals zoe x


----------



## Kittilicious

I had a shepherd mix that preferred to be out in the rain/snow. Never did figure out why. Even if I brought him in, he'd whine to go out. His favorite thing to do was lay out in a snowstorm and let the snow pile up on him until all we saw was a little snowhill that would make breathing movements. Some dogs just like it. 

As far as the eyes... I'd take him in. Might be something as simple as a inexpensive eye drop to clear it up. Better to take care of it now than to wait and have a major problem and a bigger vet bill.


----------



## mysweetkaos

Not sure about the eye goup, but might be worth a call to the vet. As for the rain...we have the opposite problem, if it is even drizzling ours won't go outside he will look out and then head promptly back to the house!


----------



## Stosh

Stosh also loves to lay in the rain. When he was a little pup he would go out on the uncovered part of the deck and just lay there enjoying the rain. Maybe he finds it soothing or something.


----------



## dogluver

My girl loves to sit in the rain and watch the trees for any squirrels that may fall. She is an indoor dog, but I think regardless of how much we may want our dogs to have human characteristics, there are some things that are just instinctive......sitting in the rain does not bother them...they are dogs.


----------



## Mangoruss

My dog will not come on the porch to eat or sleep. She just lie in the rain and cold. When I ask her if she wants to go for a walk, she is ready. She runs fast and like to play with all critters. Not afraid of any body or other cats and dogs. Will cry if I leave to go somewhere with out her.


----------



## middleofnowhere

Old, old. old thread


----------



## IronhorseRomo

We have shelter in our backyard for the dogs. My Blue Heeler will seek shelter but not my GS. He just lays on the back patio like he was on a beach. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saito

middleofnowhere said:


> Old, old. old thread


Hopefully that eye infection was taken care of by now.


----------



## Terri Mills

Did your dog ever start staying in his kennel during the rain? We enclosed our carport and made aN office. We have a pole barn that we set our dog bed up in with food and water. Our girl will not lie in it. She stays in the rain. I am very concerned.


----------



## Bramble

Terri Mills said:


> Did your dog ever start staying in his kennel during the rain? We enclosed our carport and made aN office. We have a pole barn that we set our dog bed up in with food and water. Our girl will not lie in it. She stays in the rain. I am very concerned.



This is a very old thread. You would likely get more responses by starting a new thread about your issue.


----------



## dojoson41

*sitting in the rain*

My horses do the same and it’s the same reason people like to sit and watch/listen to the rain/makes animals/people lazy and sleep better when it’s raining=it’s *soothing/melancholy* and to some it’s Nature’s way of the animal staking quickie baths=that’s all it is so don’t worry about it:wink2:. As for the green eye run off? Depending on the time of the year yes it could be pollen (we get it with the horses a lot too)but only the vet could tell you for sure- you can take a sample in to your vet to have checked out first if you don’t want to waste money taking the dog in until you have the answer and the vet should have the answer for you.


----------



## car2ner

If it is a nice warm / cool rain my dogs will stay out and enjoy it. I have a nice big screened in patio that I can give them access to. They'll chose the rain. After awhile I have to remove that choice because the back yard gets muddy. 

I also have also worked in my garage and left the door open while it rained. Not only did the dogs not mind the rain but they pestered me to come out and play with them.


----------



## De-Andre

DustinRindal said:


> So we have a 24'x24' dog kennel and half of it is covered with the dogs "dogloo" under cover. But the dog just sits out in the rain. I dont get it. She just gets soaking wet! Any idea why? Also on a side note I have noticed latley that she has green goup (sleep maybe)? Is that normal? I know that its a stupid question but thanks for looking.
> 
> Dustin


I have a German Shepard and he does the same thing for some reason, we have a big cage but he would rather sit or lay in the rain. As for the eye stuff it happened to my dog too but he’s taken all his shots and everything, i looked it up and apparently if you dog rolls around in dirt or dog a lot the green goop comes in there eyes, it’s a way of cleaning the eyes out. I also took him in for it and there was nothing wrong with him.


----------

